# Uber/Lyft Divers to be paid unemployment under Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer Plan



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news...0-intl-hnk/h_b56484402dce3f06f20bbd0f24949b2e
Well maybe!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Good luck getting Uber and Lyft to furlough drivers. Although the upside of that is that Uber and Lyft will both take a big hit publicly if they don't.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Every Uber Lyft gig worker needs to file gets thousands if not tens of thousands of it on record

It can only help, it's not illegal worse case scenario is the claim is denied but they can't deny 100,000+ people filing it's public record don't let them ignore us everyone else getting bail outs, banks, stock market, auto, airline companies do your part

If we're good enough to take em to the grocery store, liquor store, & to the airport so they can get home to loved ones were good enough to get a check when business gets cut 70% in many markets when it's not our fault

Rides are slow as it is, it's an online form just file


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The more I hear about the legislation to date the less I like it. No means testing. Right. No means testing? How about those who need to the relief ask and receive. That would include folks who make so little they pay no taxes. Our system is literally designed that the poor pay few or no taxes. They are the ones who most need relief. (I say that no being a liberal).

So this may be a better approach. The issue is would the law keep sending checks past 4 months? This is where Schumer's plan could go astray and break the bank. Not everyone's gonna have a job to go back to. That's assuming the virus goes to sleep in the summer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/22/congress-gig-economy-workers-cohn-141886


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

observer said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/22/congress-gig-economy-workers-cohn-141886


 politico.com

*Congress should bail out gig workers, Cohn says*
By Alice Miranda Ollstein

1-2 minutes

Former White House chief economic adviser Gary Cohn. | Evan Vucci/AP Photo
President Donald Trump's former economic chief said Sunday that Congress should require businesses to pay independent contractors out of work during the coronavirus crisis.
"Think of people that work at stadiums and arenas. Think of people that work in catering businesses. Think of Uber drivers and Lyft drivers. They need to get compensated as well," Gary Cohn, Trump's former chief economic adviser, said on CBS' "Face the Nation."
Democrats are expected to secure $250 billion for unemployment insurance in a deal with the Trump administration. But that would not help workers classified as independent contractors, who are ineligible for unemployment benefits.
Cohn said the legislation should require businesses that hired contractors and part-time workers to "go back and look at what you were paying them for the last month, or the last two weeks, and you go back and pay them that exact amount of money."

I concur. But just 2 weeks a month not going to do it lol but least some people thinking bout us retweet this man, file online, make noise...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, instead of just letting workers go to work they are illegally shutting down all businesses by declaring martial law over the flu season and they would rather give out free money to workers after telling them all to stay home. lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, instead of just letting workers go to work they are illegally shutting down all businesses by declaring martial law over the flu season and they would rather give out free money to workers after telling them all to stay home. lol


In Italy they are literally so low on respirators and other hospital essentials that some folks are dying because they can't put them on a respirator. They are not allowing them to be used on anyone with Coronavirus over the age of 60, above that age? Good luck, god speed.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8140517/We-no-longer-respirators-aged-SIXTY.html
THIS is what they are trying to avoid by doing the lockdowns. 60 isn't even past retirement age. These are people that are still in the workforce. So this isn't the oldest folks out there.

This isn't a joke bro, this is a real thing that's still going to kill a whole bunch of people if it's not under control (something i doubt it is)


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In Italy they are literally so low on respirators and other hospital essentials that some folks are dying because they can't put them on a respirator. They are not allowing them to be used on anyone with Coronavirus over the age of 60, above that age? Good luck, god speed.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8140517/We-no-longer-respirators-aged-SIXTY.html
> THIS is what they are trying to avoid by doing the lockdowns. 60 isn't even past retirement age. These are people that are still in the workforce. So this isn't the oldest folks out there.
> ...


So is it Kung flus fault or the hospitals & government's fault for not being prepared?

Last month hospitals here cared so much if you didn't have insurance they'd dump you on the streets no help for you, now that it's emergency that will be covered it's overwhelming huh? Overtime galore, what did the insurance companies who run the hospitals do with all the money from being bailed out last crash? because apparently they can't profit from $100 asprins & $10,000 a night stays? I mean seriously they don't have enough masks, gloves, hand sanitizer, ventilator but I bet the CEO of the insurance company makes tens of millions per year and has naming rights they spend hundreds of millions of dollars to put on buildings that spend 350 days a year sitting empty, but no masks or gloves for nurses yeah that's the ticket can't even handle a bad flu season but I bet they're getting in a good round at the country club waiting on their next bail out check

The whole planet is a joke & mother nature getting it's last laugh as she does every hundred years or so having an ego big enough thinking we can stop it is lauaghable

Go to Walmart you'll be safe and not catch it where 100% of people are going because there's nothing else left or open or order from Amazon their hiring 100k all enclosed in warehouses spreading to employees in there too as if someone in there doesn't have because their not tested and will take any job left to take


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ok,

We have to look at the positives from this.

Positive things that can come out of this.

1. reinvigorating domestic manufacturing
2. Expansion of the healthcare system (and maybe have some extra beds)


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

And everyone thought I was crazy posting this.

https://www.americanactionforum.org...s-aid-relief-and-economic-security-cares-act/


----------



## OC Surfer (Jan 16, 2020)

My question is who's our Supervisor's Name and phone number we use when filing California unemployment?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OC Surfer said:


> My question is who's our Supervisor's Name and phone number we use when filing California unemployment?


Use your nickname in your second phone line


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Translation: I need good PR, thank you government for stepping up when we didn't, and let's hope that in the future "@uber providing new benefits" means it'll be on the governments dime, always.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Absolutely nothing preventing Dara from providing driver additional benefits right now if he so chooses, afaik.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 437651
> 
> Translation: I need good PR, thank you government for stepping up when we didn't, and let's hope that in the future "@uber providing new benefits" means it'll be on the governments dime, always.


Most drivers will be able to get $1,050 a week under the stimulus I think it was the easiest way to handle things in the current situation.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mole said:


> Most drivers will be able to get $1,050 a week under the stimulus I think it was the easiest way to handle things in the current situation.


Right, because uber isn't going to pay the government steps in.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

What Schumer really needs to do, right after saying stay more than 6 get away from people, is shut down ride share. Not tomorrow, not next week..NOW! 

UNLESS YOUR CAR HAD MORE THAN 6 FEET BETWEEN YOU AND YOUR PASSENGERS!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

You can bet that after this is all over and Uber and Lyft drivers have collected millions in Unemployment, that Uber and Lyft will be paying for unemployment, FICA and Medicare just like every other employer in the US.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

got a p said:


> What Schumer really needs to do, right after saying stay more than 6 get away from people, is shut down ride share. Not tomorrow, not next week..NOW!
> 
> UNLESS YOUR CAR HAD MORE THAN 6 FEET BETWEEN YOU AND YOUR PASSENGERS!


I'm cool with that. I got six feet between my third row and my driver seat. &#128513;They have to pay the XL rates though. Hell yeah . . . Im SO down!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

After a week of people walking all over your seats you gonna be pulling out a gun. "That's right... Pull the seat down nice and easy..." 🤣


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Mole said:


> Most drivers will be able to get $1,050 a week under the stimulus I think it was the easiest way to handle things in the current situation.


I seriously doubt the majority of drivers will be given more than a few hundred dollars. $1000 a week is double what I usually earn driving 20-25 hours a week.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TBone said:


> I seriously doubt the majority of drivers will be given more than a few hundred dollars. $1000 a week is double what I usually earn driving 20-25 hours a week.


Every driver gets a minimum of $600 plus the state amount UPI in California that equals to $1,050 a month till the end of July.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Mole said:


> Every driver gets a minimum of $600 plus the state amount UPI in California that equals to $1,050 a month till the end of July.


Ohio is $118-$424 a week ASSUMING someone gets approved for it. The state could easily deny it because we can all login and still work...unless your sick.
Hopefully, the states just wont deny it or maybe they deny the state portion and pay us the fed piece. I really don't see me personally getting much, if anything at all.

Added file showing contractors are not eligible for benefits right now in ohio


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

How are they basing the pay to drivers for u/i ? Tax return?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Projecthelpusall said:


> How are they basing the pay to drivers for u/i ? Tax return?


Good question most likely just your monthly print out for the las 6 to 12 months


----------

